# Dye Ink. Its not so bad..



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Yesterday I printed out a transfer and pressed it on a scrap t-shirt I had in the garage. I knew I was printing it with dye based ink off my Epson 1400 (Claria ink) as I wait for my pigment ink CIS from inkjetfly but they screwed up and are just now shipping my order :-\ I orderd it friday of last week. 

Anyway. I pressed this scrap shirt I had with a picture I pulled off the internet On the JPSS Paper. I pressed it and I was super happy with how it came out. Knowing it was only dye based ink that I used I knew it wouldn't last in the washer from all the posts I read about how dye based would run on the shirt and everything. 

Well I decided to have personal expierence myself and threw it into the washer with my jeans. 

Then with the whites.

Then with the colors.

I washed this shirt 3 times and dried 3 times and it still looks like I just got finished printing it. It didnt run one bit. Maybe I'm lucky or something? But these dye based inks hold up pretty darn well for me. 

I washed the shirt in cold hot and warm water and it all came out the same. I wish I could find my camera Id show you guys. Maybe this is nothing exceptional? But from all the posts ive read that say "NOO TO DYE BASED" Dye based actually worked out for me very well.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, I was surprised to hear how well the dye ink held up!  The last time I tried to use dye ink, I was using IronAll and it did fade considerably. However, even after I got the pigment ink in the C88, it still faded, so who knows, right?  

One thing I did have was a little bleeding. It only happened once, but I believe it was caused by hubby leaving the wet laundry in the washer too long...

Melissa


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

try do anther and wash mybe I will try this I dont think any one tested with JPSS you could be on to somthing here


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

I knew epidemic?! Maybe ill end up on Wkipedia on the heat transfer article  

Yeah right.. lol

But yes ill give it several more washes tomorrow. (I have alot of laundry to do) I hope I can find my camera.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

i to have printed with dye ink. at least i think i did. i have an epson r1800 i purchased for my screen positive. i use fast rip software that requires a dye based ink to print my positives. i replaced the mk black cartridge and left the other 7 cartridges which are pigmant based ink alone. i have printed plenty of transfers that have black ink in the design, and i have washed them plenty of times. the shirts hold up just as good as the ones i print with my c-88 that only has pigment inks.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

amp267 said:


> i to have printed with dye ink. at least i think i did. i have an epson r1800 i purchased for my screen positive. i use fast rip software that requires a dye based ink to print my positives. i replaced the mk black cartridge and left the other 7 cartridges which are pigmant based ink alone. i have printed plenty of transfers that have black ink in the design, and i have washed them plenty of times. the shirts hold up just as good as the ones i print with my c-88 that only has pigment inks.


What type of paper did you print your transfers on? Do you think it also helps that you have the rip software and it would lay down more black ink? Im not sure if it would help it or affect it. Just a thought.

Although I printed mine right off the microsoft printing wizard so I have no rip or any other programs, and mine still came out nicely.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ivancuriel said:


> Yesterday I printed out a transfer and pressed it on a scrap t-shirt I had in the garage. I knew I was printing it with dye based ink off my Epson 1400 (Claria ink) as I wait for my pigment ink CIS from inkjetfly but they screwed up and are just now shipping my order :-\ I orderd it friday of last week.
> 
> Anyway. I pressed this scrap shirt I had with a picture I pulled off the internet On the JPSS Paper. I pressed it and I was super happy with how it came out. Knowing it was only dye based ink that I used I knew it wouldn't last in the washer from all the posts I read about how dye based would run on the shirt and everything.
> 
> ...


Hey Ivan,

Thank you, first. Next what blend is your shirt and what brand. I know you said scrap, but does it hopefully have a tag? 

I was told dye will be dye, but Claria said water resistant, just like pigment does, but I was told still "no", because Pigment is encapsulated in plastic. Made sense. Then a senior member said they had Claria fade and wash terribly. 

But - I ended up with fade free fabulous results with Ironall light, I still haven't found anyone as lucky as me. I used a Jerzee 5050 HW tee, I tested 8 against each other for Ironall, which has a big fade problem, but, this Jerzee is a champ with it.

My mind is completely piqued here. I wonder if you have discovered a lovely combination here. Please, if you wouldn't mind, keep track of your shirt and if you would be so kind, share your wash results as time goes by. Most appreciated.

Please don't forget to let me know if you have a fabric tag on that scrappy but lovely for now shirt, okay?

Great job experimenting, and you have the attention of "wash test junkies" far and wide now!!


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

not sure of the brand, as i get it here locally from a small shop. it has the blue grid on the black. its opaque transfer for darks. i know the shop also stocks specialty material brand vinyl for shirts, not sure if its by them or not.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hey Ivan,
> 
> Thank you, first. Next what blend is your shirt and what brand. I know you said scrap, but does it hopefully have a tag?
> 
> ...


Of course I don't mind! Im looking at my shirt right now (It never leaves my side, its my 1st and only heat transfer shirt I ever made ) 

The shirt is a Hanes 5.6oz I believe, its 100% cotton and its pretty beat up. This is the shirt I used to work when I working at UPS so its taken a beating. 

I will be happy to share some more results. Tomorrow once I wash the rest of my clothes. The funny thing is, Its a white shirt, so when I washed it with jeans, the blue jeans were the ones that faded and not the image, It left my shirt a little blueish, but hardly though. Still funny to me though. 

Maybe I'll pay my little brother 10 buks if he can find my camera so I can take some pictures of the shirt. Sadly though, I don't have a picture of the shirt when I 1st pressed it.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

the brand i used is either color jet 4600 or color jet III. there both made by specialty materials. the ad states

designed for dye or pigmented water based inks. the cj-4600 is wide format that can be printed with solvent/ecosol printers. cj-III are 8.5 x 11 and 11 x 17 sheets designed for desktop inkjet printers and can be applied with a hand iron. print right reading. applies to most cotton blended fabrics. heat press both between 340-350 f for 15-20 seconds with meduim firm pressure. use our special 853 transfer mask to remove the image from the 4600 paper backing. peel cool.

thats the ad word for word.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

amp267 said:


> the brand i used is either color jet 4600 or color jet III. there both made by specialty materials. the ad states
> 
> designed for dye or pigmented water based inks. the cj-4600 is wide format that can be printed with solvent/ecosol printers. cj-III are 8.5 x 11 and 11 x 17 sheets designed for desktop inkjet printers and can be applied with a hand iron. print right reading. applies to most cotton blended fabrics. heat press both between 340-350 f for 15-20 seconds with meduim firm pressure. use our special 853 transfer mask to remove the image from the 4600 paper backing. peel cool.
> 
> thats the ad word for word.


Sweet, It seems like you have the colorjet III if you're printing it out of the R1800. I was looking into buying this paper aswell, but once I get my GX-24 So I can cut and weed so I am no longer limited to just mainly whites or other light color shirts.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

thats the set-up i have. dont forget you can also do signs with the gx-24. i didnt buy it for signs, but now im making more money on the signs and banners. just something to keep in mind, maybe give you even more reason to get one


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

amp267 said:


> thats the set-up i have. dont forget you can also do signs with the gx-24. i didnt buy it for signs, but now im making more money on the signs and banners. just something to keep in mind, maybe give you even more reason to get one


Yep exactly  after reading and watching so much about the GX-24. I quickly fell in love. I know it will open new doors for me to enhance my heat pressing services and also put my foot in the door for the sign business.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

i know how you feel. i have my eye on a new toy the roland versa camm vp540. print and cut all on one unit. at 20 grand its going to take a few more printed shirts and banners to get this bad boy.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

This is very interesting!

Now I wish I would have printed one of my JPSS transfers on my Canon before I installed a pigment CIS in it. 

Can anyone else verify these results with their printers? I know that Coastal says that JPSS is for use with ANY ink, but I wasn't convinced of this.

I'd love to hear if anyone else gets these results!


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

Chani said:


> This is very interesting!
> 
> Now I wish I would have printed one of my JPSS transfers on my Canon before I installed a pigment CIS in it.
> 
> ...


although i haven't pressed on shirts i've SOLD - this is a picture of both the control test print and the one that was washed multiple times - with every kind of load imaginable (including jeans!) it was on some 100% cotton jersey yard goods, printed on my R260 with claria inks and using conde's light paper. it ain't all bad...everything that's gone out the door has been done off the 9600 with ultrachromes but it was one of those things i just_ had_ to try!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Interesting! It seems to be hit or miss with dyes and transfers.

What about others who have printed with dyes on JPSS?

I also have a shirt that I printed a long time ago on opaque paper with dye inks and hand-ironed it. The colors still look good, but the transfer itself looks horrible.

I wish we could establish what brands of ink and what papers work and don't work. THAT'S a big project!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Claria is touted by Epson as a "water resistant" ink. That is also how they classify durabrite.

I wondered immediately if that meant "water resistant" in the same sense. Lou said no way. Dye is dye no matter what it says. Pigment is plastic.

The only way for me to "test" would be to buy one of the printers with claria. With that hurdle, and Lou's advice, I dropped it. Right after, Charles said he pressed with Claria and it faded terribly.

*But*, I am a firm believer the shirt can make a huge difference. My tests put hanes, gildan, jerzees, anvil, and fruit of the loom against each other, and I choose the 100 cottons and 50/50 of each as well. The results were across the board, even within mfg because of the fabric content. All of them were tested with ironall.. I was looking for my magic shirt, this was before the wonder of jetpro.

Long story short, only changing the shirt changes the result dramatically. 

UP until now, we only had one wash test. Now we have Ivan's and Jan's.

I have a Canon I am firing up. I can tell you, with my Canon ink, I did not have any major fade issues. My issue was that I was using Avery, and it would crack a bit before the fade kicked in. Ironall Lights would be a guarenteed failure with dye ink.

But what about Jetpro?? We shall see.... 

Added: While there was slight fading with the dye ink, I am wondering if Jetpro will fix that. (?)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

PS: I'll post my test results in Mrdavids thread on testing new paper, so we can keep that going there.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I can't wait to see your results with JPSS and your Canon!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> PS: I'll post my test results in Mrdavids thread on testing new paper, so we can keep that going there.


Gotcha


----------



## deighton (Jan 23, 2008)

I did 2 shirts 100% cotton with dye inks epson c88, first design with multiple colours have been washed about 4 times JPSS paper and have held up extremely well, no bleeding, however the other design with about 3 rows of black text did not do so well, it did bleed and thats something I have experienced using other papers and the black ink in particular.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

i thought c88 had pigment inks, not dye. did you replace your pigment to dye, if so what kind of dye inks do you have in there. or im i just wrong all together does it come with dye inks and not pigment


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

deighton said:


> I did 2 shirts 100% cotton with dye inks epson c88, first design with multiple colours have been washed about 4 times JPSS paper and have held up extremely well, no bleeding, however the other design with about 3 rows of black text did not do so well, it did bleed and thats something I have experienced using other papers and the black ink in particular.


Hi D, c88 is pigment ink. It is encapsulated in little tiny bits of resin. Did the shirt that bled sit in the washer wet, or anywhere else wet, for any length of time? Just curious as that will happen if let. Were yours?

I have had ink 'smear' onto a different part of a shirt when using JP. It was weird, it was one time, and I have no idea why. 

I think it may have been the fabric content, or from quickly printing and pressing, these of course , are guesses.


By the way, I can't duplicate post, so if you want to find IRONALL DARK AND JETPRO ON SALE, you have to follow this link:http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t41299.html#post244245


----------



## deighton (Jan 23, 2008)

sorry my bad, it is pigment inks, got my printers confused was actually referring to epson 1280 with reference to the black bleeding which was dye ink.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Alrighty, my test results from wash one are in.

JETPRO AND CANON OEM DYE INK, round one!

Here's a quick link to the test paper thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t39332-11.html#post244802


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Alrighty, my test results from wash one are in.
> 
> JETPRO AND CANON OEM DYE INK, round one!
> 
> ...



I have also updated my wash testing on this thread aswell. So everyone can go check that out.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't think I have seen so many shirt washed in my life..


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Lou you never play in the mud


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh, there are going to be more!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Chani said:


> Oh, there are going to be more!


Think I will send you my laundry..


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

LOL! Not to me!  I pay $2.75 for each load of my laundry.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Lou send it my way its free here LOL


----------

